# Residential Building



## v_bamg

Hi, I need some help with the translation of the phrase Residental Building in Romanian. Can somebody help me with this. Thank you in advance.

Vessi


----------



## Trisia

Hello, V_bamg. Could you please give us more context? In what type of document do you use it?


----------



## v_bamg

hi, I will use it for a title. It's about some projects made by some construction companies.


----------



## Trisia

I hope you meant Resident*i*al Building, by the way 

Well, if this is what you mean, we call it "bloc de locuinţe". If not, maybe someone else can help, because my brain isn't working to well lately

It might be a good idea to give us the whole title, so that we can provide better help


----------



## v_bamg

Thanks for the help, Trisia,
I really meant residential building. .
Thanks again


----------



## happiness

Hi,

I think that you can also use Edificiu Rezidential or Cladire Rezidentiala, a term which the Romanian people use lately when speaking about some new blocks of flats with more facilities than the older ones (e.g. swimming pool, tennis court, playing area etc).


----------



## OldAvatar

v_bamg said:


> Hi, I need some help with the translation of the phrase Residental Building in Romanian. Can somebody help me with this. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Vessi



Another suggestion:

Imobil rezidenţial.


----------

